

How a Group of HN Users Rescued RestoreTheFourth.net - sinak
http://sina.is/helping-rtf/

======
philbarr
I'm not in the US, but it's great that people are feeling passionate enough to
get together and help each other out like this towards a worthy common cause.

I know I'm dreaming, but I like to think that activities like this may become
more common and become so important, perhaps more important than street
demonstrations, that the people in power must take notice. E.g. next target ->
a "free market capitilism" that mainly works for the rich.

Another free take away from this story is: if you want/hope/expect your site
to get lots of visitors, make sure beforehand that you can quickly enable
services like CloudFlare should you need to.

~~~
tokenadult
I agree with you that it's commendable that hackers are helping out efforts
like Restore the Fourth. I participated in my city's Restore the Fourth
protests. (My family, with two participating adults and two participating
minor children, made up about 3 percent of total attendance at the Minneapolis
protest.)

But when you write

 _E.g. next target - > a "free market capitilism" that mainly works for the
rich._

I have to respectfully disagree. You need to travel more if you think that the
next issue that needs world attention is "free market capitilism" [sic]. If
that becomes the agenda of activists associated with the Restore the Fourth
movement (and there were some disturbing signs that that was the real agenda
at the Minneapolis protests), then the movement will die a well deserved
death. Free-enterprise economics is a force for human liberation all over the
world, as the alternative is always economic control by the rulers, under
whatever ideological name it uses from mercantilism to socialism to communism.

~~~
untothebreach
I agree that "free market capitalism" isn't the proper target, but I the
_implementation_ of "free market capitalism" in the U.S. has not resulted in
"human liberation," but instead has resulted in "economic control by the
rulers", where rulers = "the ultra-rich".

~~~
jamesbritt
_the _implementation_ of "free market capitalism"_

I.e. not actually free-market capitalism. So why refer to it as such?

I'm puzzled by the number of people who call the economic system of the US
free-market capitalism. It's corporatism, or state capitalism, or a mixed
economy, or something else. But not free-market capitalism.

Much like people point to the state of health care and health insurance in the
US and say that it shows the failure of the free market.

It's anything but.

------
bendoernberg
Huge thanks to Sina and the rest of the task force! We knew we would be
getting a lot of traffic and weren't prepared for it, and they really saved
the day.

------
sinak
HN mods: how come this got demoted? Made it up to #4, then dropped off the
homepage altogether. Something similar happened yesterday when I tried to post
it then.

